# CC Anniversary Ride, Richmond Park/Brighton to Box Hill, 28 Nov 2009



## User (2 Sep 2009)




----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

Oooo - tricky! When I went to Brighton with the CTC ride to Preston Park, I thought I had sorted out a nice route back - until it started thrashing down with rain. I'm keen to do it again (if only to see where I cycled!) and it arrived opposite the Boxhill area - Chapel Rd at Westhumble - a nasty little hill! Maybe you need to catch the morning train down to Brighton, Crock, and lead out from there...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2009)

Sounds a bloody nightmare..
Count me in


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Well I can't miss this one, seeing as it's the 1st anniversary.



> 1. Balance on a bike after two (or more!) pints of beer.



As long as we stop before we get to five, I should be alright


----------



## MacB (2 Sep 2009)

beer??? I suppose I may be able to make it


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

Oooooooooo!! So it will be a Fnrttc straight into an ARLHC straight in a PHISUP then straight into a hedge.... 

Yup, am up for it... 

I mean, how hard can it be to tackle box hill and richmond parks hills after cycling for apx. 14hrs before hand... 

Mmmmmm, beer and posh totty!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oooooooooo!! So it will be a Fnrttc straight into an ARLHC straight in a PHISUP then straight into a hedge....
> 
> Yup, am up for it...
> 
> ...



Are you thinking of tackling 'Brokespoke Mountain' Davy..?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

User1314 said:


> Would it make sense to move the ride to Nov 7th?



What? And cycle for 21 days...backwards? Cool!


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

28th sounds more fun and a much better challenge! Were all men, not boys, we can handle this!


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

Yeah, a vote from up here to leave the date as is. This can get really messy, lots of miles, sleep deprivation and beers as well. It's going to be worth it just to see Davy tow his wicker fridge trailer up "brokespoke mountain"...


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Yeah, a vote from up here to leave the date as is. This can get really messy, lots of miles, sleep deprivation and beers as well. It's going to be worth it just to see Davy tow his wicker fridge trailer up *"brokespoke* mountain"...



F***ers!


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> 28th sounds more fun and a much better challenge! Were all men, not boys, we can handle this!



Cue excuse e-mail dated 27th November as DWN has a party to go to with free food, beer and wimmin.........


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Cue excuse e-mail dated 27th November as DWN has a party to go to with free food, beer and wimmin.........



No. I'm going for £5 E.W. on 'unexplained sugar rush causing lactic acid build up' this time.

After the bookies had repaid the stake money on Saturday, Davy came galloping around the course - albeit the wrong way.
Still, you can't put a good horse down Chris. welcome back btw!


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Cue excuse e-mail dated 27th November as DWN has a party to go to with free food, beer and wimmin.........



HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Well.... it would be the end of the month whats traditonal to go out and get it on large.... but pay day isnt until the 30th.... unless there is a party with free food free beer and free women.....


----------



## MacB (2 Sep 2009)

So let me get this right, we do the night ride Friday then shlep back to London, then ride back out towards Brighton to Boxhill.

I liked Teef's idea that we start from Brighton and ride back to London via Boxhill. Alternatively we have a two start ride, London and Brighton, meet up at Boxhill and then all return to London for drinking session

CoG, does that seem feasible or is it all getting a bit complicated?


----------



## Origamist (2 Sep 2009)

Note made in diary. Look forward to it...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

> Get to Boxhill, meet the Brighton contingent. Have lunch.
> 
> Back to London together. Have beer. Job done.



Methinks you are getting away lightly with this one Crock (unless you know a free pub - in which case 'Top Job'!)
Surely you fancy shepherding all the whingeing souls back from Brighton in fierce crosswinds and stiff peaks of Sussex's finest?


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Sounds good to me. 

Actually it doesn't sound that good....riding through the night, going up Ditchling Beacon in both directions, Box hill then the Richmond Park hills 

I think I will be legless before we get to a pub


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

User1314 said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Need to keep those cycling from London to Boxhill company.
> 
> I do know a nice pub in Surbiton as it happens, owned by another dad from Kingston RFC. Anglo-Irish rugby themed, food and safe parking for bikes. It's in the back of mind re: the itinerary.



Will this pub definately be open......

Or shall I start compiling another letter?


----------



## stevevw (3 Sep 2009)

I'm in.

Last year I was worried I could manage the 40 miles.
This year I am considering the FNRttC, Boxhill, Richmond then home 200ish miles


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Last year I was worried I could manage the 40 miles.
> This year I am considering the FNRttC, Boxhill, Richmond then home *200ish *miles



Thats damn good and I am pretty much the same on the above. This years miles have been mad!

I would really love to do a 200mile+ ride this year... am sure am capable of it...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

Will you ride back in the general direction of Hertford steve? I don't mind to accompany you - see you on the way.etc...Davy can vouch for the 'breeze' form airportland to Hatch End / Borehamwood / Watford or wherever via some more enchanting hills.


----------



## stevevw (3 Sep 2009)

Davy 
We had better warn all the food stops to stock up if you me and Ant are riding. That reminds me 4F should do this ride too.

Martin 
Yes heading for Hertford, probably end up being Hereford


----------



## redjedi (3 Sep 2009)

We also better warn the Italian lady at the top of Box hill that Davy is on his way


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> We also better warn the Italian lady at the top of Box hill that Davy is on his way



Ohhhhhhhh!!! I've heard about her.... she still around??


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> Davy
> We had better warn all the food stops to stock up if you me and Ant are riding. That reminds me 4F should do this ride too.
> 
> Martin
> Yes heading for Hertford, probably end up being Hereford



And check what public toilets are open too...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

Preliminary snap of support vehicle...


----------



## redjedi (3 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Preliminary snap of support vehicle...



We'll need two of them though, as were coming from different directions.

Or is that Davy's personal one?



Davywalnuts said:


> Ohhhhhhhh!!! I've heard about her.... she still around??



I think she is always there, greeting riders as they reach the top.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Or is that Davy's personal one?
> 
> I think she is always there, *greeting* riders as they reach the top.



That ones mine... but am open to sharing..

However... what sort of greeting??


----------



## 4F (3 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> Davy
> We had better warn all the food stops to stock up if you me and Ant are riding. That reminds me 4F should do this ride too.
> 
> Martin
> Yes heading for Hertford, probably end up being Hereford



Someone mention my name


----------



## 4F (3 Sep 2009)

User1314 said:


> You coming along?
> 
> You know you want to....



It's a possibilty however to do so I will have to blag a day off work


----------



## stevevw (3 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> It's a possibilty however to do so I will have to blag a day off work



And!


----------



## 4F (3 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> And!



And I am not sure yet


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> And I am not sure yet



clue is in the thread title, this ride is for 'elite' cyclists and 4F is wondering how he can blag his way past that one!!!


----------



## Speicher (3 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> Davy
> We had better warn all the food stops to stock up if you me and Ant are riding. That reminds me 4F should do this ride too.
> 
> Martin
> Yes heading for Hertford, probably end up being Hereford




Give me a wave if you pass my house


----------



## 4F (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> clue is in the thread title, this ride is for 'elite' cyclists and 4F is wondering how he can blag his way past that one!!!



 

Elite cyclists would not consider fairy bars as an acceptable accessory.


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> Elite cyclists would not consider fairy bars as an acceptable accessory.



ah, come on 4F, you can do better, I hit you with a round house haymaker and you flap back with a girly slap...where's Wigsie when I need him, he stings more than you do


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Sep 2009)

Just bear in mind that the National Trust doesn't salt the road up to Boxhill. If there's a frost, you'll be going down the hill on your backsides..........


----------



## 4F (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> ah, come on 4F, you can do better, I hit you with a round house haymaker and you flap back with a girly slap...where's Wigsie when I need him, he stings more than you do



I shall resist, I shall resist


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Just bear in mind that the National Trust doesn't salt the road up to Boxhill. If there's a frost, you'll be going down the hill on your backsides..........



If stevevw is on the ride - that could happen anytime...not just downhill!

Like a crazed bowling ball that man!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

Speicher said:


> Give me a wave if you pass my house



Is it nice riding there Speicher? We could organise a 'Mouseketeer Special' and pay you a visit!  - a 500km round trip.


----------



## Tynan (4 Sep 2009)

what's the mileage?

you cliquey *****


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Count me in...



SD, you on for a ride on Saturday 24th October? Were visiting parks and everything, you'll be able to feed real ducks...


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2009)

Hmmm... just been reading through that thread mike. Unsure tbh - about to get stictched up to work on a bunch of Saturdays but I may attend it


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Sep 2009)

*sticks hand up*

Include me in too!!!


----------



## beatleandrew (7 Sep 2009)

I'm planning on doing the FNRttC the night before, so will swing by Box Hill with 'Teef & Co. Please count me in for the return leg!


----------



## DJ (7 Sep 2009)

Oh groan, I have a child who will be three on that day!!!!!! He is now too big to fit in the child seat!!!! So will have to blow am afraid!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2009)

DJ said:


> Oh groan, I have a child who will be three on that day!!!!!! He is now *too big to fit in the child seat!!!!* So will have to blow am afraid!!!




I can lend you a large pannier and some bungees!!!!!

What?


----------



## redjedi (26 Oct 2009)

As this is the next planned CC ride, I thought it was time to bump it back up.

It's hard to believe that it's been a whole year since we started these London/Home county rides.

Here's how User1314 got it all started

It's quite good fun reading back through that thread and seeing how nervous we all were about doing more than 25 miles 

I hope to see all the original members plus a lot more for this anniversary edition.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Mr Pig's post #10 just epitomises what a tosser sees with one eye open. stupid comment. 
Actually, I didn't go on the first one - everyone moaned about the traffic didn't they?  And the crappy scenery. Oh! hang on, maybe PigMr was right after all...I take it back.
Yes, come to think of it, the other folk on the CycleChat outings have all been a bit of a characterless waste of time - particularly as there's nothing to see or do all day except try and chat. As a fully qualified bore - I just love it!
(Who believes me eh?)

I might try an "all night delight" with a "Box Hill thrill" too (I know a good route back up Chapel Lane ) - although, if Gersh is organising it he'll not be there on time and he'll be off to the rugby club half way through. 
And luke will be floating in beer...
and Davy will be between pitta breads...
and Metcheck will be forecasting blizzards...


----------



## 4F (26 Oct 2009)

I have officially got a pass for this one


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> I have officially got a pass for this one



But there's nowt to see down South Tony - are you sure?


----------



## 4F (26 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> But there's nowt to see down South Tony - are you sure?



I am from "down south" teef !, I know what I am looking for


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2009)

Damn and blast.. no one told me there wasn't anything to see down south.. oh well.. might as well pack up and go home.. hold on... that's South too, not only South but South East Yegods!!!


----------



## stevevw (26 Oct 2009)

Tony be nice to see you again. My shout this time.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

OK- let's go to Watford!


----------



## 4F (26 Oct 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tony be nice to see you again. My shout this time.



 OK Steve if you insist


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2009)

Did someone mention a beer?



4F said:


> OK Steve if you insist


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Oct 2009)

Now I had this in my diary and everything, having sacrificed a fairly new back light on the original ride (plus knocked out half my teeth with the potholes) but I now discover you're going up Box Hill. Box *Hill?* Not sure if it's wise for me to join you all as I shall slow you down so much.


----------



## redjedi (31 Oct 2009)

Don't be put off by Box Hill Helen. You may find that some of us....ok maybe just me, will need to walk up some of it 

But it will be one more notch in your seatpost, and I've heard there's an excellent cafe at the top. Then you get to go down the other side.

I've just seen some videos of BH and there's a few points where you'll probably catch people up as they gasp for breath. Again this will probably just be me 

There's plans of 2 groups attacking Box Hill from different directions. There's the main CC ride from Richmond Park, and the FNRttCers coming up from Brighton. 

Hopefully we'll all meet at the bottom of the _slope_ and ascend together. Tea and cakes at the top before heading back to Richmond for more cake 

As a member of the inaugural Southern CC ride, you are oblidge to attend anyway


----------



## redjedi (31 Oct 2009)

CofG has also mentioned he may be doing a recce ride, so he can find the best way up 

Let me know when/if you plan on doing a recce CofG. I will probably be up for joining you. I need all the training I can get after having a month + off the bike.


----------



## redjedi (31 Oct 2009)

Here's an idea for a route

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=24899

I was trying to miss out Kingston so changes will be needed, and I don't know if all those roads are good for cycling.

Only 50 miles (just don't click on the elevation button Helen )


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Oct 2009)

I clicked on the 'elevation' button


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I clicked on the 'elevation' button



Yes, but you should also click on the gradient button - only 1 hill above 10%, so really it's all very easy...........


----------



## Landslide (31 Oct 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Yes, but you should also click on the gradient button - only 1 hill above 10%, so really it's all very easy Southern...........


.


----------



## redflightuk (2 Nov 2009)

count me in as another FNRttc returnee.


----------



## Andrij (2 Nov 2009)

If I feel up to riding back after the FNRttC then I will join you.


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Yes, but you should also click on the gradient button - only 1 hill above 10%, so really it's all very easy...........



And that's in Richmond Park, so the hard bit will be out of the way early.

There's quite a few showing interest over in the FNRttC thread. I just hope the hill's ready for us.


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

And now for the important part, where to stop for lunch 

I've heard there's a cafe on the top of BH. or we could make our way back down to one of the locals.

These caught my eye

The Stepping Stones

Chequers

Friday Nighters may prefer one of these options.


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

And what are your plans User. I see you were the first name on the Brighton ride, who's going to lead the Richmond lot to Box Hill?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2009)

Split personality. He's not going to do the rideabout anyway...once the rugby starts, he's off!


----------



## 4F (2 Nov 2009)

Yeah I will be there. I shall be driving so if anyone has any ideas for somewhere safe / cheap to park the car that would be good ta


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Nov 2009)

Am in from the return from brighton..


----------



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

Where's this pub your going to end up at? I fear another pub no-show based on an early departure from KX at 16:30

Or perhaps not....

Depart Brighton, say 9am, at Box Hill say 1pm, 1/2 hour stop 1.30pm another hour to pub 2.30pm, an hour in the pub 3.30pm leaves an hour to KX...

All of the above is based on not having a clue where were riding, with who, what the weather might be like so the above timings might not be 100% accurate, they probably won't be 1% accurate...


----------



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Yeah I will be there. I shall be driving so if anyone has any ideas for somewhere *safe* / *cheap* to park the car that would be good ta



I would say parking the car in Suffolk should meet with your requirements...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Yeah I will be there. I shall be driving so if anyone has any ideas for somewhere safe / cheap to park the car that would be good ta



Park it at the top of Box Hill Tony! Nice car park there, café, conveniences...just hang around and wait for the rest to show up! Walk round the corner and take in the view South too, don't forget.


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> Where's this pub your going to end up at? I fear another pub no-show based on an early departure from KX at 16:30
> 
> Or perhaps not....
> 
> ...




There are always trains from Box Hill to Victoria. 14.28 train gets in at 15.18 or once an hour after that.
Or Leatherhead to Vic 15.04 - 15.48.

Doesn't leave much time for drinking socialising 

I guess you've already got your tickets. No chance of moving them back to a later train?


----------



## DJ (2 Nov 2009)

Car park at the top - run by the national trust who charge money! But maybe not in the winter. Best to check it out. Car park at the bottom, definatly free.


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Yeah I will be there. I shall be driving so if anyone has any ideas for somewhere safe / cheap to park the car that would be good ta





mike e said:


> I would say parking the car in Suffolk should meet with your requirements...



This is South West London, lovely down this neck of the woods. 

I think parking in Richmond Park will be ok. It was last year and in November should be plenty of space and right next to the cafe/starting point.


----------



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> There are always trains from Box Hill to Victoria. 14.28 train gets in at 15.18 or once an hour after that.
> Or Leatherhead to Vic 15.04 - 15.48.
> 
> Doesn't leave much time for drinking socialising
> ...



Tickets booked and paid for, booking a later train was much too much ££££, I will have to wait until the Sig Nature ride to be more social...


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Nov 2009)

4F, any chance of sharing a lift to this one with you?


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> Tickets booked and paid for, booking a later train was much too much ££££, I will have to wait until the Sig Nature ride to be more social...



How about joining us to Box Hill, bit of lunch and 2.30 train back to Victoria only £7.

I'm sure this one won't turn into a Whitstable type affair. We'll save that one for Sig's secret birthday ride in Dec.


----------



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> How about joining us to Box Hill, bit of lunch and 2.30 train back to Victoria only £7.
> 
> I'm sure this one won't turn into a Whitstable type affair. We'll save that one for Sig's secret birthday ride in Dec.



That's the plan Luke, isn't there some sort of wild west saloon bar at the top of Box Hill?


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> That's the plan Luke, isn't there some sort of wild west saloon bar at the *top of Box Hill*?



And a foxy italian lady and four ladies in lycra?? 

I actually want to turn this, for myself, into my first 200 mile jolly, so I wont be getting too pissed! Or even possibly drinking! Shock horror!!


----------



## 4F (3 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> 4F, any chance of sharing a lift to this one with you?



I think that would be a good idea, just got to work out logistics of getting my and your contraption in a car together


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Nov 2009)

Should be able to get yours in my car if you can take the front wheel off; it can sit on top of the trike. We do this with James's mountain bike a fair bit and it works OK.

What horrendously awful time will we need to set off to be at Richmond Park though?


----------



## 4F (3 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Should be able to get yours in my car if you can take the front wheel off; it can sit on top of the trike. We do this with James's mountain bike a fair bit and it works OK.
> 
> What horrendously awful time will we need to set off to be at Richmond Park though?



OK that sounds like a plan, I would think about a 3 hour drive from yours. I am heading off to Manchester now for a few days so will speak to you when I get back.


----------



## stevevw (3 Nov 2009)

Tony & Helen
Why not drive down Friday evening, park at my place and then we can do the FNRttC as a warm up for the elite ride.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Nov 2009)

I'm not doing the fnrttc!!!

Three hours is a bit horrendous to RP. What time is this ride starting, folks?


----------



## beatleandrew (3 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Yeah I will be there. I shall be driving so if anyone has any ideas for somewhere safe / cheap to park the car that would be good ta



I live right next to Richmond Park (by Ham Gate) and you are welcome to park in my drive way for the day! PM me if you would like to arrange.


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

Just been throught the 2 threads to see who's agreed to this ride, and I've got this list

*Richmond*

User1314
stevevw
4F
Sittingduck
TheDoctor
Auntie Helen


*Brighton*

Davywalnuts
mike e
Redjedi
Origamist
beatleandrew
redflightuk
Andrij
ilovebikes ?
ianrauk
arallsopp ?
MacB
Mistral ?

The 2 Andies are on the FNRttC but haven't said anything about joining the returning trip yet, but I'm sure they'll be up for it, and as Mistral lives near Richmond, he may as well join us.

I'll drop them a PM to make sure they've seen this one. The name of the ride may have put a few people off even looking 

Aperitif's obviously a bit scared of our cycling ambitions and has decided to leave the country, any excuse


----------



## stevevw (4 Nov 2009)

I may be doing Brighton too.
Thinking of trying for my first 200 miler one year on from thinking I would never make it to the end of the 40 mile ride.

Crock how about sending a PM to all those that attended the inaugural ride?


----------



## mistral (4 Nov 2009)

And it's a yes from me.

But I'm a bit confused, am I right that we fnrttcers will be doing over 100 miles to meet up with the elite cyclists  who, after a good nights sleep will have done a bit of a warm up ride to Box Hill 

It will however be an honour and rare privilage to be in their company


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Nov 2009)

CoG, do you want the thread title changed to something a bit more obvious?


----------



## mike e (4 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> CoG, do you want the thread title changed to something a bit more obvious?



"Ride for Cyclists who enjoy beer and kebabs" ?........


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Nov 2009)

I was thinking more on the lines of 'CC Richmond Park Anniversary Ride to Box Hill, 28 Nov 2009' but that's perhaps a bit dull.

Besides I don't enjoy beer and very rarely have kebabs. Perhaps that's why I cycle so slowly!


----------



## stevevw (4 Nov 2009)

mike e said:



> "Ride for Cyclists who enjoy beer and kebabs" ?........



What about us that prefere wine and cheese? Do we have to stay in Brighton?


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

mistral said:


> And it's a yes from me.
> 
> But I'm a bit confused, am I right that we fnrttcers will be doing over 100 miles to meet up with the elite cyclists  who, after a good nights sleep will have done a bit of a warm up ride to Box Hill
> 
> It will however be an honour and rare privilage to be in their company



But some of the Elite group may have to be up as early as 6am to get to SW London in time 

'CC Anniversary Ride, Richmond Park/Brighton to Box Hill, 28 Nov 2009' would be a more descriptive but less amusing name.


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

Another one roped in adventurous enough to join us from Brighton 

*Richmond*

User1314
4F
Sittingduck
TheDoctor
Auntie Helen


*Brighton*

Davywalnuts
mike e
Redjedi
Origamist
beatleandrew
redflightuk
Andrij
ilovebikes ?
ianrauk
arallsopp ?
MacB
Mistral
stevevw
Handbag (Kats)

Still waiting for the Andys to confirm, and I'm PMing other who may want to join us.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

Just had a thought, I know, hold back, but theres no Garminator? Will we get to Box Hill on time/via Birmingham/never??


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

Well done Luke!

Mikeeee, will the tri-girls be coming back to Box Hill too?



redjedi said:


> Another one roped in adventurous enough to join us from Brighton
> 
> *Richmond*
> 
> ...


----------



## mike e (5 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well done Luke!
> 
> Mikeeee, will the *tri-girls* be coming back to Box Hill too?



Davy, the "tri-girls" will be squeezing into their tightest of lycra and all been well will be making the return ride to Box Hill. This been their first FNRttC they don't know how they will feel in the morning but if they need any persuasion I'm sure you can work your magic...


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tony & Helen
> Why not drive down Friday evening, park at my place and then we can do the FNRttC as a warm up for the elite ride.



Steve, would love to however I do not finish work until 1 am on the Saturday


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Nov 2009)

Not sure if I'm going to be on this ride. Will update nearer the time.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2009)

Me?


----------



## DJ (6 Nov 2009)

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/-west-london/686125749419213695

Here is my idea for route User, I got a bit stuck around section 19,and from Hadliegh it is possible to get to the bottom of Boxhill for those peeps who would like to climb the zig zag rd and then return along the top.

I am hoping to come along, but can't commit fully just yet.


----------



## mistral (6 Nov 2009)

DJ said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/-west-london/686125749419213695
> 
> Here is my idea for route User, I got a bit stuck around section 19,and from Hadliegh it is possible to get to the bottom of Boxhill for those peeps who would like to climb the zig zag rd and then return along the top.
> 
> I am hoping to come along, but can't commit fully just yet.



I think you mean Headley 31 on your map? Take a right there and then left into Lodge Bottom Road - lovely little valley, well worth it and the climb up Zig Zag isn't too bad.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> OK.
> 
> Let's recce it.
> 
> ...



Am free next saturday/sunday...


----------



## redjedi (6 Nov 2009)

I'll let you know how I feel after this weekend, when I hope to get back on the bike for the first time in 5 1/2 weeks.

All going well, either weekend should be fine for me.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm working Mon 9 through to Sat 14th. Then rugby training on Sunday morning (15th).
> 
> Then I'm away in Brum from Mon 16th to Thursday 19th.
> 
> ...



I've still got 8 days holiday left so well willing to take a day off...


----------



## DJ (6 Nov 2009)

mistral said:


> I think you mean Headley 31 on your map? Take a right there and then left into Lodge Bottom Road - lovely little valley, well worth it and the climb up Zig Zag isn't too bad.





You're correct that is exactly what I meant!!!


----------



## Tollers (7 Nov 2009)

mistral said:


> I think you mean Headley 31 on your map? Take a right there and then left into Lodge Bottom Road - lovely little valley, well worth it and the climb up Zig Zag isn't too bad.



I should be up for this (if i don't bugger off abroad on holiday somewhere). Sounds like a nice route with a few hills.

This is the area i was born and raised. In fact the route past Epsom downs goes about 500m from my folks house  so....If i were you, i'd also add pebblehill into the mix. at 32. Definitely a fun stretch of road to go down, with denby's vineyard at the bottom then head around and climb up the zigzags.


----------



## Tollers (7 Nov 2009)

p.s Happy birthday Crock


----------



## gbs (9 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> Just been throught the 2 threads to see who's agreed to this ride, and I've got this list
> 
> *Richmond*
> 
> ...


I have two movable commitments on Saturday 28/10 so if someone could please post (1) when and where in RP and (2) ETA Box Hill I will try to fit in with yr plans.


----------



## redjedi (9 Nov 2009)

Hi GBS

Meet in RP is at the cafe by Roehampton gate, depart is at 10am ish.

I think we're aiming for a convergence of groups at Box Hill at about 1PM, but with 2 groups coming from different directions, the timing may be off.

A spot of Lunch after climbing BH and back to RP


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2009)

Well well well! What a differance a weekend & 90 mins make! 

Both my football teams through to the 2nd round of the FA Cup and the possibility of CoG's team, AFC Wimbledon meeting Staines Town, if they can beat Millwall away! 

With the 2nd round being played the same day of this event, I shall have keep an eye on it but it looks unlikely I'll end up doing the 200 mile milestone either way, oh well! 

But as for now, am still in for both the Fnrttc & the C.C.AR!


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> Local derby!
> 
> KO won't be *until 3*. Loads of time for a spin beforehand.



Unless it gets on TV again..... If so then hopefully shown later in the day.. I can see me being up for 48 hours, cycled 140miles and drunk enough to sink the titanic!


----------



## MacB (9 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Unless it gets on TV again..... If so then hopefully shown later in the day.. I can see me being up for 48 hours, cycled 140miles and drunk enough to sink the titanic!



you'd have saved, not sunk, the Titanic, those thighs could have paddled her all the way home


----------



## redjedi (9 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Unless it gets on TV again..... If so then hopefully shown later in the day.. I can see me being up for 48 hours, cycled 140miles and drunk enough to sink the titanic!



That'll be a nice easy weekend for you then


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2009)

MacB said:


> you'd have saved, not sunk, the Titanic, those thighs could have paddled her all the way home



Nice, but I cant swim! And I would have been drunk no doubt!


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> That'll be a nice easy weekend for you then



It will be another monday booked of to recover!!


----------



## 4F (9 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Both my football teams through to the 2nd round of the FA Cup



Does supporting Norwich really carry that much shame that you need to have another team just in case some asks who you support ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Does supporting Norwich really carry that much shame that you need to have another team just in case some asks who you support ?



Oooohhhhh! Meeowww!!

Surely you must do the same now? Especially if you want to see your team win?


----------



## MacB (9 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Nice, but I cant swim! And I would have been drunk no doubt!



you can't swim, a walking flotation device like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2009)

MacB said:


> you can't swim, a walking flotation device like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I dont float, I sink, honest! Its the thighs! the fat around my gut does sod all to keep me afloat!


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm likely to do a recce Friday, Nov 20th. Only free time I have before the ride.



Ahhh ha! I have just got an update on this, seems I can take a half day, this any good?


----------



## DJ (12 Nov 2009)

At what time would you be leaving on Friday the 20th?


----------



## DJ (12 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What time is good for all?




Sorry I asked you first!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Nov 2009)

I can finish at 1pm if thats good?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm likely to do a recce Friday, Nov 20th. Only free time I have before the ride.


I may be up for this. Brighton to Richmond? Brighton to Box Hill?


----------



## Tollers (17 Nov 2009)

I'm going to have to pull out of the 28th i'm afraid. Going to be abroad. Grrrr


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Nov 2009)

Tollers said:


> I'm going to have to pull out of the 28th i'm afraid. Going to be abroad. Grrrr


I'm telling your Dad on you!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Nov 2009)

Tollers said:


> I'm going to have to pull out of the 28th i'm afraid. Going to be abroad. *Grrrr*




Greece?

Has your Dad called you yet?

"For whom the tollers bells..." Have a nice sojourn.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2009)

Sorry CoG, I gotta pull out of this recce for Friday..

I am now going to Thailand for January, weeeheeee and as such I now have to see the nurse Friday for jabs n stuff... also means I gotta be economical on the annual leave I have now as need to roll it over to cover my adventures abroad..

PS, This ride, the fnrttc and the CCAR is going to be a toughy, so i've cancelled the Staines Town match as will be dead, if yesterdays ride is anything to go buy.. heart is still pounding away!


----------



## beatleandrew (18 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> PS, This ride, the fnrttc and the CCAR is going to be a toughy, so i've cancelled the Staines Town match as will be dead, if yesterdays ride is anything to go buy.. heart is still pounding away!


What ride did you do yesterday?

I can't do the recce on Friday. However, the forecast is saying that tomorrow might be dry. If so I'll try to spin down to Box Hill on the way to work following the proposed route.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2009)

beatleandrew said:


> What ride did you do yesterday?
> 
> .



Did the London to Brighton recce with Dellzeqq.. got the train back to Clapham but added another 50 miles, mainly into the wind, on top... took it to 125 hard miles in the end...  +


----------



## beatleandrew (18 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Did the London to Brighton recce with Dellzeqq.. got the train back to Clapham but added another 50 miles, mainly into the wind, on top... took it to 125 hard miles in the end...  +


Good work!

I've got a day off in mid-December and was thinking of doing a ride to Brighton and back. I'll post someting in the forums closer to the time to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2009)

beatleandrew said:


> Good work!
> 
> I've got a day off in mid-December and was thinking of doing a ride to Brighton and back. I'll post someting in the forums closer to the time to see if anyone else is interested.



Thanks!

Hmmmm, interesting... seaside fish n chips ride sounds good to me! I know mikeeee will like the sound of that...


----------



## beatleandrew (19 Nov 2009)

I rode from Kingston to Teddington this morning via Kingston Bridge, Hampton Court, round the back of Sandown Park to Esher, Portsmouth Road towards Cobham, Stoke D'Abernon, Leatherhead, A24 to Mickleham, Zigzag Road, Box Hill, Headley, Epsom, Tolworth and Surbiton.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3328893

To be honest, I got a bit lost, particularly between Headley and Epsom where I got a bit thrown off course by a closed road, and consequently ended up taking far more A roads than I had hoped for. After Epsom I had to push it the shortest way possible to get to work on time, so didn't have a chance to explore any of the gorgeous back roads around New Malden.

Nice ride though (and only one puncture!) Have fun if you're doing the recce tomorrow!


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Nov 2009)

Ah, I often do a "Guildford" loop going from Kingston to Cobham to Stoke D,Abernon then right at the Guildford Road to Guildford, quite nice, but am well lost on your return section... so cross-fingers someone knows this when were on our way back from Brighton! 

Nice ride before work though!


----------



## beatleandrew (19 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Nice ride before work though!


Yeah, I quite enjoyed it! 

I'm thinking I might start doing something like this before work once or twice a week. I often don't get out to ride during the weekend (FNRttC is the exception) and most of my miles come from quick lunchtime laps around Richmond Park, so one or two Box Hill or Guildford loops before work each week could be just what I need.


----------



## redjedi (19 Nov 2009)

What time do you start to do a ride like that before work?

I barely have enough time to have a coffee and get dressed


----------



## beatleandrew (19 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> What time do you start to do a ride like that before work?
> 
> I barely have enough time to have a coffee and get dressed


I headed off at 7 this morning, got into work about 9:50. I have a two year old, so if I don't go cycling it's likely that I'll be up by then anyway!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Nov 2009)

No one back from the Recce yet?

Was there a Garmin involved??


----------



## DJ (20 Nov 2009)

A big apology for not coming along today, and for not being in touch about it,just had a hectic week from hell! 
Have also just realised that I wont be able to come on Saturday as it's my littlins birthday, he will be 3, aw bless, but at least he is getting a wee bike, so that he can race his brother and me, round the park!!!


----------



## redjedi (21 Nov 2009)

No sign of CoG, is he still trying to get up Box Hill on his fixed?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> No sign of CoG, is he still trying to get up Box Hill on his fixed?



He's inCoGnito...probably suffered another bout of "shorts blow-out" Or, it might have ended up a wreckie ride...


----------



## mistral (22 Nov 2009)

User1314 said:


> Apologies...
> 
> ...been really manic at work. In Brum until Mon-Fri.
> 
> ...



User

Possible for Thursday night if this is any good for you, I'm taking Friday off to prepare for the big one.

I'll see if you have any other interest & pm you on Wednesday if I can make it. 

I had an embarrassing off in RP on Saturday, landed on the grass on my shoulder, which right now is very sore. My cycle comp' stopped working and I was foolishly looking down & fiddling, lost concentration, next thing I know I'm heading for one of those wooden posts besides the road. In avoiding this I'm pitched off as I yank the front wheel to the left.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear you've had an off, Mistral.

I am a little doubtful for this ride now as Uncle James and I may be doing a different ride much closer to home, but I shall confirm in due course.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Nov 2009)

Hi cog i'm available monday after 4pm and all day tues up till 6pm.

But i cant make either ride on sat


----------



## 4F (24 Nov 2009)

I regret it is not looking good for me as I have a "family" issue which looks likely to scupper my plans.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Nov 2009)

A shame!

There's a ride leaving Wickford Station at 10am that I shall be on instead. It's a 50 mile pootle to Little Totham, led by Wowbagger. PM me for more details if anyone's interested.


----------



## stevevw (25 Nov 2009)

So I supose I will have to do my first 200 mile ride on my own after Brighton then. 

Unless any of you want to join me?


----------



## beatleandrew (25 Nov 2009)

stevevw said:


> So I supose I will have to do my first 200 mile ride on my own after Brighton then.
> 
> Unless any of you want to join me?



I'm still up for it. Let's decide when we get to Brighton!


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2009)

Shame about the ride CoG hope we can re-schedule soon.

Steve, I'm still up for the ride back and we could still go via Box Hill. There were quite a few people up for it so I doubt you'd be alone.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Nov 2009)

Just to confirm I am a defo no go for this now, which makes me sad and angry too, as I was told I would be fine by the nurse, that gave me the injections for Thailand, but no, my body has been ravaged and ruined and left me in tatters! Not a happy bunny!

I hope this ride goes well. 

I am missing out on what I am sure is going to be a treat for the endophines! 

Good luck everyone, I am jealous!


----------



## mistral (27 Nov 2009)

I hope to ride back too


----------



## redflightuk (27 Nov 2009)

mistral said:


> I hope to ride back too


+1


----------

